# Stanley Cup 2011



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious to see if anyone out there wanted to make any predictions.

Me....

Vancouver over Tampa Bay in 5 games.

I know Vancouver is the safe play and Tampa the long shot to make the final.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Leafs


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I picked Boston to win it all in a hockey pool, but they'll probably lose in the first round to Montreal.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My beloved 'Nucks....


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Leafs


HA in another 100 years, maybe.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Go Oilers Go!


Oh, wait... nevermind...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I would take Anaheim as an upset to go in the west. Vancouver is very weak in goal so I don't think they will make it because of that. In the east perhaps Philadelphia will make it back again.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When the Canucks win one of the next 2 games, I will start counting on them.


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was born in 1967 , hope I can see them win one day before I die lol


----------



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

My really hot tip for a winner is Vancouver or Anaheim. We will see.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

marina628 said:


> I was born in 1967 , hope I can see them win one day before I die lol


With the advances in medical science, this may one day be possible. You might have to live to be 251 years old, but don't give up hope!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Canucks...wait...uh... yeah ..maybe...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> with the advances in medical science, this may one day be possible. You might have to live to be 251 years old, but don't give up hope!


lol!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

dubmac said:


> Canucks...wait...uh... yeah ..maybe...


Maybe they are dragging it out to game 7 to increase ticket sales? One can always hope....


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Maybe they are dragging it out to game 7 to increase ticket sales? One can always hope....


It just to give players more chances to run up their stats for us who chose them in pools... wait... 0 goals... that doesn't help.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Cal said:


> Just curious to see if anyone out there wanted to make any predictions.
> 
> Me....
> 
> ...


Well after the first round, my two educated guesses are still in...barely...after going to 7 in both series.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

San Jose over Boston / Washington


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vancouver looks like very well at the moment. Chicago was a brilliant experience.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

NHL.com said:


> The Vancouver Canucks now have the opportunity to repeat an unusual bit of history. In defeating the Chicago Blackhawks, Vancouver became just the fourth team in NHL history to watch a 3-0 series lead disappear, but still win Game 7.
> 
> The other three all happen to share one glaring bit of common fortune. They all won the Stanley Cup.


So it would seem there is a source of hope for us knuckleheads.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stanley Cup and Investing....I knew there was a purpose for this thread:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ost-its-not-the-missing-teeth/article2007327/


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

And off to the third round are my 'Nucks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I am cheering for Detroit to wear out the Sharks!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Cal said:


> Just curious to see if anyone out there wanted to make any predictions.
> 
> Me....
> 
> ...


And after the 3rd round my picks are still playing, albeit barely after a few game 7's.

Perhaps I should have put some $ on my picks in Vegas.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing is that is sure is that the Sharks had as much trouble with the Wings as the Canucks had with Chicago.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

The boys are looking really good right now... what a smackdown of the Sharks.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Go Leafs Go!

Just practicing for next year or a few years after that


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Go golfing Leafs GO!


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Vancouver Canucks presents really good performances at this season.


----------

